# التمويل الشخصي والعقاري والرهن العقاري وتاجير السيارت



## الغروووب (16 يناير 2014)

*

 يسر مصرف الراجحي ان يقدم للعملاء عروض 
العديدة للحصول على التمويل الشخصي والعقاري
والرهن العقاري وتاجير السيارت 

بنسب منافسة للبنوك الاخرى من حلول مالية مرنة ومدروسة 
ومطابقة لإحكام ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية 

اغتنم الفرصة الآن واحصل على
 مزايا عديدة :-

- موافقة خلال 24 ساعة 
- تقسيط لغاية 60 شهر للتمويل الشخصي وتاجير السيارت 
- تقسيط لغاية 240 شهر للقرض العقاري والرهن العقاري 


الشروط 

• يعمل في قطاع حكومي أو شبه حكومي أو موظف في إحدى الشركات المعتمدة.
• تحويل راتب للقرض الشخصي والقرض العقاري 
• تاجير السيارت لايحتاج تحويل راتب 
• الرهن العقاري بشرط وجود عقار استثماري 


للاستفسار : صالح السعودي 
0555610060

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 







​*


----------

